# Hate my Lyft pic



## OldTownSean

The pic my mentor took sucks. Can I change it ... maybe select one of mine and get it applied to my profile somehow? I wouldn't take a ride with the dude in my profile pic


----------



## RustleWimson

Email lyft support and they'll change it for you as long as it fits their conditions.


----------



## Doodle

Send an email to [email protected] to be more specific


----------



## OldTownSean

Thx


----------



## Arturo Diaz

where you able to change it?


----------



## F1098

Photo update form:

Well I'll post the link as soon as this forum lets me post links...

Someone like this post & I should be able to post links.


----------



## evie

Cant change picture on LYFT profile, WHAT IS THE DEAL? 

They also wont do it thru email as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agtg

They changed mine, but it took a series of emails (of course).


----------



## lyft_audi

OldTownSean said:


> The pic my mentor took sucks. Can I change it ... maybe select one of mine and get it applied to my profile somehow? I wouldn't take a ride with the dude in my profile pic


I used this page on their site and uploaded my own pic there, they changed it within 2 days

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/requests/new


----------



## SuckA

Thats good to know, my picture isn't awful, but I would like to update it.


----------

